# Scrapping a car in Spain?



## La Dehesa

I would appreciate help with the correct and legal procedure when disposing of a car by 'scrapping' in Spain. The car is Spanish registered. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## xabiaxica

La Dehesa said:


> I would appreciate help with the correct and legal procedure when disposing of a car by 'scrapping' in Spain. The car is Spanish registered. Thanks in anticipation.


:welcome:

I believe you can take it to a scrapyard - make sure you get a certificate of destruction though to prove that it's destroyed


I'm sure others will have more precise info ............


----------



## olivefarmer

Take your vehicle docs with you,

Go to a yard registered to scrap cars. 

Around here they collect for free and give you nothing for the vehicle (astonishingly) . If you drive there they give you 100 euros. If it has anything of value on it(to you) remove it. They don't care!

If the vehicle has circulation tax on it (like UK car tax ) then the local town hall will refund outstanding portion BUT only in blocks of unused 3 months minimum at our local town hall.


----------



## gus-lopez

olivefarmer said:


> Take your vehicle docs with you,
> 
> Go to a yard registered to scrap cars.
> 
> Around here they collect for free and give you nothing for the vehicle (astonishingly) . If you drive there they give you 100 euros. If it has anything of value on it(to you) remove it. They don't care!
> 
> If the vehicle has circulation tax on it (like UK car tax ) then the local town hall will refund outstanding portion BUT only in blocks of unused 3 months minimum at our local town hall.


You're being robbed !! 300€ + pick up & cancellation paperwork all included up here. Price of scrap steel is high.


----------



## olivefarmer

gus-lopez said:


> You're being robbed !! 300€ + pick up & cancellation paperwork all included up here. Price of scrap steel is high.


Tell me about it. IF I could have got either vehicle to Malaga I could have made that. It is a different thing living in the sticks , inland here. Same vehicle in the UK. Between £266 and £320. Hey that is life and you have to take the rough with the smooth (whatever the latter is!)


----------



## La Dehesa

*baja temporal ?*

Sorry, former Question was misleading, and now need to clarify information needed.
I sold a car to a dealer a year ago on good faith that he would complete transfer paperwork. He took NIE no, documents etc and said 'his lawyer would deal with it'.
However have since had demand for tax (last years!) and ITV info. Asked the dealer and he said he would return paperwork so we could 'baja' the car which he says has long since been scrapped. He's returned the paperwork along with licence plates and engine and chassis plate. 
How and where do we 'baja' a car which has already been scrapped?


----------



## Overandout

Oh dear.

So they haven't given you a certificado de destrucción?

Sounds like it either hasn't been scrapped by an authorised residue treatment centre, or maybe not even scrapped at all.... all they have returned to you are the identity markings of the car.... 

You will not be able to de-register the car as scrapped without that certificate.

I believe that you can still permanently de-register the car, but not for scrapping, you will have to find an alternative reason.


----------



## La Dehesa

Thanks - you've put my worst fears into words - but you're probably right.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

La Dehesa said:


> Thanks - you've put my worst fears into words - but you're probably right.


Try going to a gestor to clear things up, the dgt in Malaga
Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : Jefaturas Provinciales : Jefaturas
or maybe the police. After all, what the dealer has done is illegal and is going to reflect on you.


----------



## lacabana

*Best desguace in Spain*

It depents on each situation, but generally it's a free service in Spain if u get in touch with Desguaces La Cabaña (desguaces-lacabana. com). I did by them a year ago and was pretty easy so they do the whole process for u


----------



## baldilocks

For us we just get in touch with the Ayuntamiento and it is all taken care of.


----------

